# Hoping for a Christmas Miracle from the Surf on 12/22



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Well, I am going to hit the Surf tomorrow at Navarre Beach. Hoping to limit on Pompano for my Christmas Miracle!


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm pulling for you!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Location, location, location!
Oh yeah... And bait too.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks y’all! I’ve been watching Larry Finch on the east coast of FL o YouTube and he’s killing it. It’s late December and he’s pulling in over 10 Pompano in his cooler. 

Your right! location is key! I’ll take about 30 minutes to read the surf before I anchor the rod holders!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Thanks y’all! I’ve been watching Larry Finch on the east coast of FL o YouTube and he’s killing it. It’s late December and he’s pulling in over 10 Pompano in his cooler.
> 
> Your right! location is key! I’ll take about 30 minutes to read the surf before I anchor the rod holders!


That guy is a Pompano catching monster. I used to fish the surf tournaments that Strikezone in Jax hosted every year when I was living over there. If he was in it, he won it. He would catch some slobs. Chatted with him a few times and he was very knowledgeable and a super nice guy to boot. Didn't mind sharing tips whatsoever.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Been here since 6:40am and moved once to find a better location, so far not a single BITE! I’ll pack up about 9:30 if it remains that way.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Down to one rod....even kinda hoping for a catfish so I don’t get skunked!!!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

It happens to us all!!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bummer ! I was pulling for you ! I'm friends with Larry on Facebook and he's killing them right now !


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Been here since 6:40am and moved once to find a better location, so far not a single BITE! I’ll pack up about 9:30 if it remains that way.


Sounds like some of my recent mullet fishing trips.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Bummer ! I was pulling for you ! I'm friends with Larry on Facebook and he's killing them right now !


King, you wonder what makes him that dominate? Also, he broke the record for Whiting in florida this year. 2 lbs 3oz.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I think that his willingness to travel to follow the fish is his number one advantage . Second is... he is awesome at reading the surf ! Third ....he gives them what they are feeding on. Clams ,fleas, shrimp, etc... And for the last reason his numbers are so high is his commercial license . ...that let's him cover the tailgate with them ! Lol.....and there may also be some kind of hidden advantage of wearing shorts year round. Lol. But he is definitely one of ...if not the best pompano fishermen that I know of. I really think that he is the best ! .....and that's really saying something. Considering all of the runner ups..... Caleb Couture , Rich Vidulich , Ward Woodruff , Noel , etc.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Well I think that his willingness to travel to follow the fish is his number one advantage . Second is... he is awesome at reading the surf ! Third ....he gives them what they are feeding on. Clams ,fleas, shrimp, etc... And for the last reason his numbers are so high is his commercial license . ...that let's him cover the tailgate with them ! Lol.....and there may also be some kind of hidden advantage of wearing shorts year round. Lol. But he is definitely one of ...if not the best pompano fishermen that I know of. I really think that he is the best ! .....and that's really saying something. Considering all of the runner ups..... Caleb Couture , Rich Vidulich , Ward Woodruff , Noel , etc.


Buddy your one of the best around here!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks man ! I still haven't gone to the beach to try your bait out yet....but I intend to ! All those dang trout , reds , and stripers in the river , have got me pulled off the beach scene for a bit. Weather permitting I think that I am going to bring your bait with me on my next trip to the lower end...to try for some blackdrum. I'll let you know how it goes. Merry Christmas !


----------

